# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วอแดงวิทยุสื่อสารสภาพใหม่มากเพิ่งชื้อมาใช่แค่ครั้งสองครั้งราคา 1200 ต่อรองได้

## vvv

tel.083-5676577

----------

